# here's what's left of the season



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

April 
1 Tue @ Indiana 4:00 pm FSBay NBATV WIN
2 Wed @ Washington 5:00 pm -- ESPN WIN
4 Fri @ Boston 5:00 pm -- ESPN WIN
6 Sun @ Philadelphia 12:30 pm -- ABC WIN
8 Tue Seattle 7:00 pm KMAX DTV WIN
10 Thu @ L.A. Lakers 7:00 pm -- TNT LOSS
11 Fri Denver 7:30 pm -- ESPN WIN (but a near loss)
16 Wed Utah 


5 road games. UGHHH!

I think we should be able to get at least 5 of these 8 games. More, if the Kings stay focused


----------



## carrotz (Mar 30, 2003)

Today's loss puts the Kings in a situation where they at least need a complete effort against the Pacers. If they can play well there, not neccessarily win, I think that the Kings will finish out the rest of this season at a peak. The finish to the Detroit game was downright embarrassing to watch. But there is definitely five more wins left for the Kings this season. Probably six.


----------



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

Man, they went into the halftime with a nice lead. I cannot believe they self-destructed like that. This is getting bad, the tendency the Kings have to slough off for half of the game. It's fine to say, well, they'll be able to keep their focus when it really counts, during the playoffs. But bad habits are don't get broken overnight. I'm beginning to wonder just how "hungry" these guys are for a championship.  :|


----------



## kingfanatic (Mar 31, 2003)

*these last games*

I thnik the Sacramento Bee writer, Martin McNeal said it best to day about yesterdays game. Speaking of the fourth quarter, he said, "quick shots, hurried shots, dumb shots, and unnecessary shots while trying to win the game indiviually." He also quoted Adelman as saying he couldn't find a way to get Pollard into the game. McNeal then states, "it goes something like this. Scot, go get so and so."

If the Kings don't concentrate, these last eight games could be very discouraging. By the way, are the Lakers tanking in order to keep the seventh place?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

First, welcome to BBB newbies. Glad to see you here.

I too was suprised by both team's performances. The Kings at least led and didn't lose until the end. The Lakers forgot to come out in the 2nd quarter and that was that. No heart, no effort and no D. 

I hope the Lakers aren't trying to tank any games. I don't care who they face in any round, but they aren't even guaranteed a playoff spot yet. At least the Kings have secured one and they may not win the rest of their games, but they will win the Pacific and will be #2.


----------



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: these last games*



> Originally posted by <b>kingfanatic</b>!
> He (McNeal) also quoted Adelman as saying he couldn't find a way to get Pollard into the game. McNeal then states, "it goes something like this. Scot, go get so and so."


 Sarcasm at its best. :laugh: 

Adelman's been telling them for months that they need to show up for the entire game. Maybe going to the bench more would drive the point home - of course, that's assuming the bench is more motivated.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*i dont get it*

The BENCH!? Speaking of which where in the world is Keon Clark, he was playing like one of the best Centers in the league even at back-up to Vlade and all of a sudden he has like disappeared I mean he is there but he aint puttn up the numbers like before, he aint even getting the minutes like before which may be the reason, why!!?


----------



## Pejafan (Apr 1, 2003)

*Step It Up*

All I can say, is we've had a tremendous streak going unti lthat last Pistons game. We need to step it up today and tromp the Pacers. I liked the way the Kings started strong against Detroit, it just seems like we ran out of gas.....

I'm expecting a 13 point win tonight. By the way, Hi Carrotz and Gaither. Nice forum you got here.....

I think we go 6 0f eight for the final stretch....


----------



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

Hey Pejafan,

That name sounds familiar, but I can't quite place it. :laugh: It sure is funny seeing the "rookie" title behind all our names again.


----------



## Pejafan (Apr 1, 2003)

*HA*

I know, all that hard work we put in to make a name for ourselves in fanhome!!!! I like this format a lot better too! 

Say, I was thinking about getting a Lakers/Kings bash together for all the posters we know well and watching the game? What do you think?


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

First off, welcome to the sie guys.

To gaither look at this thread http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22737&highlight=gaither


Of the 5 road games I see you guy winning at least 3 of 5 which isn't bad. I see a loss to either the Sixers or Lakers.


----------



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

Thanks for tipping me in, celticsrule0873. I had no idea that there was a "welcome" post started on my behalf. I've never had that done to me before on a forum, it's kind of a nice touch.

BTW, I left a post on the other forum so nobody will think I was blowing them off.


----------



## Pejafan (Apr 1, 2003)

*WOW 3000*

WOW 3000 huh Gaith! 

I must be like 3002 or something... If only I could have found this forum sooner.

I'll miss BBSteve though.. I loved arguing with Lakerfan.

:laugh: :rbanana:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

welcome all. Nice to see some of the old FH gang around here.


----------



## SuttersFolly (Mar 19, 2003)

Things are going even better than expected. I think it's very possible that the Kings will win 7 of these 8 games. I'm liking the way the Kings are closing out the season. Keep up the good work, guys!


----------



## carrotz (Mar 30, 2003)

It will be interesting to see how Adelman chooses to play out the remaining games with the Kings "set" solidly in the 2nd seed. I think tonight's games involving the Spurs/Blazers and the Mavs/Suns will determine how Adelman approaches these remaining games. If one or both of the top two lose tonight, then the Kings have every reason to go hard at the Lakers on Thurs. but if the 2nd best record or top seed is unlikely, then we may see the Kings take a "safer" tact with starters seeing limited minutes. Even if Adelman decides to go that route, the Kings could still win out and get 60 wins. GO KINGS!!!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: WOW 3000*



> Originally posted by <b>Pejafan</b>!
> WOW 3000 huh Gaith!
> 
> I must be like 3002 or something... If only I could have found this forum sooner.
> ...


Hey it's pejafan!


----------



## Pejafan (Apr 1, 2003)

*Irief!!!!!!!*

You're over here too huh!

Nice to read you! (Even if you are still a Lakerfan) I thought you might have traded in the gold for a nice purple and black by now!

:grinning: :yes: :grinning: :yes: :grinning: :yes: :laugh:


----------

